# This my friends, is my cooling system (custom)



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, here you go my UBER cooling system..



Actually, it's nothing more than a plastic bag with 2 ice cubes inside 

Any other suggestions?
Because i'm tired of waiting for my scolarship to buy my new pc, and i need some good cooling


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

minumum new case? Antec P180 or 900?


----------



## bobbyd3 (Mar 21, 2008)

Where do you have it placed? I cant really tell from the pic.

Does it make any difference at all?


----------



## rustyjeep (Nov 23, 2008)

bobbyd3 said:


> Where do you have it placed? I cant really tell from the pic.
> 
> Does it make any difference at all?



I'm guessing that once enough condensation builds up it'll make a BIG difference!

---------------------
Terry


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

That's a ghetto solution LOL Whatever works!

Valdeam


----------

